# Que es un lazo de calibración?



## hhpp (Feb 1, 2007)

Alguien por favor me puede decir que es un lazo de calibración?, resistencia de lazo? DCS delta V?


alguien aclarenme algo por favor.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 6, 2007)

¿¿Puede ser un puente de Weastone?? Con el puedes calibrar.
Saludos


----------

